# IQ Test, what did you score?



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh sorry wrong section, does this have to be a poll?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

It's okay


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I scored on some big IQ test 148, on another 178 (but I think it was not legit, too high), so I went to take the Mensa Official IQ test at their meeting and I was accepted in the society.

I tried many different tests and usually score 140+


----------



## elireddy (Jul 8, 2013)

I got a solid 100.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

120-130


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Intelligence is hard to gauge and somewhat meaningless. As the old saying goes, "Common sense is uncommon". Some really smart people do dumb things and visa versa.

Sometimes social issues make people seem stupid. Or focus problems. While not exactly on the topic of IQ or DP, people here do often complain about focus, OCD, ADHD, and brain-fog. Here is an interesting contrast between a child diagnosed with ADHD and a 'healthy' child. Don't know what the IQ tests would say about each. As far a medical treatment goes, ADHD is generally a dopamine issue.


----------



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Visual said:


> Intelligence is hard to gauge and somewhat meaningless. As the old saying goes, "Common sense is uncommon". Some really smart people do dumb things and visa versa.
> 
> Sometimes social issues make people seem stupid. Or focus problems. While not exactly on the topic of IQ or DP, people here do often complain about focus, OCD, ADHD, and brain-fog. Here is an interesting contrast between a child diagnosed with ADHD and a 'healthy' child. Don't know what the IQ tests would say about each. As far a medical treatment goes, ADHD is generally a dopamine issue.


Great video. Very moving and absolutely true! I knew right away who I was and who wasnt ADHD lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

meltdowner said:


> Great video. Very moving and absolutely true! I knew right away who I was and who wasnt ADHD lol.


It hit errily close to home. Never been diagnosed ADHD but that child described my growing up.

Looked at another video (below) but didn't relate to it ... maybe 50% but have learned how to compensate and not be trapped by the sidelines. Would not be diagnosed with Adult ADD. IMO, many of these diversions and compultions will over time be better as one learns to work around and/or control. The brain is like a muscle that works better with exercise. But even a muscle needs proper nutrition, so too, the brain may need additional dopamine or whatever. Avoid the low self-esteem trap ... just work on it like anything and rejoice with each step of progress.








surfingisfun001 said:


> I'm not left brained


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2016)

Last time I tried one I scored 100 if I recall.

I gather there are different types of intelligence so it's horses for courses really. I do know that sometimes when I've thought myself my smartest I've actually been my dumbest and visa-versa!


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

When I first took an IQ test, I got around 130-150 points. As of my most recent time doing the test again, I got something in the 120s but it probably doesn't necessarily count since I wasn't entirely in my right mind when I took it.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

taken the mensa test a few times in the past always has been between 115-120


----------



## JacobG (Jun 14, 2015)

127 most recent


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

Y'all. I googled this test and got a 22. I have Dyscalclia so this test wasn't right for me AT ALL. Anyway, I'm aware this isn't an actual IQ test, but IQ tests have been proven to not be so accurate as we preivously thought. Take this WebMD excerpt for example



> "Some very valuable research has been carried out using classical IQ testing. However, IQ is a massive oversimplification of the spectrum of human cognitive ability."


----------



## The3lbDream (Apr 30, 2016)

100


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

117 I think if I remember right...


----------



## Erika (Aug 10, 2017)

I have been very preoccupied with IQ tests throughout the years, because I'm admittedly insecure and somewhat narcissistic. 
I score 130-150 on various (legitimate) tests (Raven Standard Matrices, Raven Advanced, multiple high range tests developed by high IQ societies members). For those who like statistics, I understand my IQ as a normal probability distribution with a mean at 140.
I've always felt that my DPDR has caused me cognitive issues, but my test results have been consistent over time.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Did the link to free iq test, got 128 but don't think it is a very reliable source.. whenever I have done it I scored 120-130 though.. I am not sure it is all that relevant. I am sure you lose some natural ability with DPD.. but it discounts so much that we find intelligent. Humour, creativity, empathy.. it is quite a objective way to measure something and probably makes people feel inadequate who have real talent for things that aren't academic.. I am not overly maths smart, but I can write a pretty good essay.. I also feel I am quite creative. Emotional intelligence test might be more relevant to us


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

20/20 on this shit http://www.free-iqtest.net


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I passed the IQ test


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've taken it several times. My scores have ranged from 126 to 136.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I like how the girl gives rock solid answers, followeb by "i dunno" :-o


----------

